# Problem with charbroil RED Cover



## securicor (Feb 4, 2009)

Hello all you Grillfans out there.

I am new to this forum and I love it, have read several tips and tricks that I will try on my Grill. I live in Sweden and it is very difficult for us to get those nice grills over here without spending a fortune... anyway, last time I was in the US I went to Home Depo and purshased a Charbroil RED together with alot of options around it. After a HUGE... problem  I finnally was able to get the grill into a car that was shipped overe here.
2 month later I was able to pick up my car and grill here in Sweden at the port. Very happy the grill was installed and I could "throw on some steaks" and enjoy my new toy...
After a couple of weeks I see that the original (VERY expensive) charbroil grill cover was fading in color...
I contacted charbroil customer service and explained my problem, I got as an answer that I better buy a aftermarket cover....
Now is my question to you.... is this a common problem for charbroil?

Anyone else that have this problem??

Thanks


----------



## bowlingshirt (Feb 4, 2009)

Any grill left outdoors and exposed to the elements should be covered.


----------



## GB (Feb 4, 2009)

I disagree with bowlingshirt. I used to cover my grill, but found it was pointless. My father never covers his grill and his is (I am guessing) about 15-20 years old and no sign of damage anywhere. 

securicor, I wish I could give you advice, but I do not have the answer for you. I will say however that you received horrible customer service and if it were me I would call back and speak to a supervisor.


----------



## securicor (Feb 4, 2009)

Thanks bowlingshirt....
I agree... that is the reason why I spend all the extra money for a nice "original" cover that you expect last longer that a couple of weeks before it looks bad!


----------



## jminion (Feb 4, 2009)

The covers are vinyl and without ultra voilet protection the sun will cause fading in a very short period. What customer service is saying they make a cheap cover and you will have better luck an after market cover.


----------

